

Roomlore is lore anent heavenly bodies such as stars, wanderers, starswirls... - gwern
http://anglish.wikia.com/wiki/Roomlore

======
gwern
An exercise in writing Anglish:
[http://anglish.wikia.com/wiki/What_is_Anglish%3F](http://anglish.wikia.com/wiki/What_is_Anglish%3F)

